# ASUS India OC Tour coming to Delhi... soon!!



## BIKeINSTEIN (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello everyone!

After a great run in Kolkata and Bangalore, ASUS India OC Tour is coming to Delhi... soon.
It's a limited seats event; Entry by invite only.
Register to gain an invitation*.
* ASUS reserves the right to invitation and admittance.

ASUS India OC Tou


'ASUS India OC Tour' is a series of overclocking events and PC Enthusiasts community gatherings held across India. With an aim to provide the perfect platform for overclockers and enthusiasts to get to know the latest technologies and innovations from ASUS and also to learn, share and compete, the primary objective is to nurture and support the next generation of overclockers from India and introduce them to such events.

Along with OC workshops and competitions, extreme overclocking with LN2 cooling demo by top overclockers Hazzan and Toolius, the ASUS India OC tour is designed to give amateur and serious overclockers a good opportunity to learn tips and tweaks from seasoned overclockers.

Of course no OC event would be complete without some competitive action as well. So each stop on the tour offers overclocking contests that cater to all levels and abilities, as well as providing a platform for some exposure to serious overclocking.

ASUS India OC tour features the following activities:
- Latest ASUS Products presentation by Mr. Vinay Shetty (Regional Director, ASUS (India & South Asia)
- Overclocking Workshop for amateurs headed by seasoned overclockers like Hazzan , Darky and Toolius (Ideal for first time overclockers)
- Extreme overclocking (with LN2 cooling) demo by Hazzan and Toolius
- Overclocking Competition : Overclocking Competition for event attendees


----------

